# Tech Help - Email address with a biz domain



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I just registered (purchased) a new domain name from GoDaddy. At this time, all I want to do is set-up a couple of email addresses with that domain name (e.g. [email protected] com).

Is this hard to do? I assume we use Google for our current email addresses (I can log into Google [email protected] net and get my email).


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Three options - run your own mail server (not recommended) & setup a DNS pointer to that or... use godaddys email server platform, or Microsoft / Google / ...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Assuming I don’t want to run my own mail server and I would be happy with Google’s email server platform, how do I go about getting it done?


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Need to sign up for Google for business and follow their setup to map out the mx records to point to google not hard to do and I'd be happy to help if you get stuck pm me and I can lend a hand

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw3WS02R5lje1j66Q7AO2Kqw

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I must be confused. When I go to the Google for Business link, it says the cost is $5/month/user. On my current email, I probably have 20 different usernames (email addresses). If I were paying $5/month/user that would be $1200 per year. I don’t pay anything now. What’s the difference?


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Who is your current email with?

I know go daddy offers a ton of free emails on their crappy webmail platform but if you want to go to google or Microsoft you are looking at a per user cost.

Google is 5$ a month and I believe Microsoft is 4$ for exchange and 2$ for webmail only.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Stryker1-1 said:


> Who is your current email with?
> 
> I know go daddy offers a ton of free emails on their crappy webmail platform but if you want to go to google or Microsoft you are looking at a per user cost.
> 
> ...


How would I know who the current email is with?


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Do you currently have a custom domain name or are you using a generic email?

If you look in your DNS records for the MX records it should show you who is handling your email.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

when I lookup the MX records for http://davinciremodeling.net/ it shows that your current email provider is Google Apps, or the same provider I recommended in my post. 

Do you actually have 20 users who each access their own email or do you have only a handful of users who share multiple emails?

For example [email protected] does not have to be an account you pay for with google, it can be a group email or an alias email which is free.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

My domain name provider offers domain name email forwarding. Essentially I set up email addresses on my domain provider's email forwarding page and the corresponding email address that I want that information to be sent to. I have them all forwarding to a gmail address. In gmail you can use the "send email as", so when I respond to an email it still looks like it's coming from my @domainname.com address. 

I think I get 5 free email forwarding addresses with my provider, looks like GoDaddy has something similar. 

https://ca.godaddy.com/help/set-up-a-forwarding-email-account-7598


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

Google Apps used to be free, but they changed it several years ago

https://lifehacker.com/5967154/what-should-i-do-now-that-google-apps-accounts-are-no-longer-free


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Stryker1-1 said:


> when I lookup the MX records for http://davinciremodeling.net/ it shows that your current email provider is Google Apps, or the same provider I recommended in my post.
> 
> Do you actually have 20 users who each access their own email or do you have only a handful of users who share multiple emails?
> 
> For example [email protected] does not have to be an account you pay for with google, it can be a group email or an alias email which is free.


I have 7 email addresses to a person at DaVinciRemodeling. net. Then I have:

DaVinci at DaVinciremodeling.net 
[email protected]
H&[email protected]
PaulH&[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
H&[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

18 total addresses to the domain DaVinciRemodeling.net.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

So you are looking at 35$/month then you don't need to pay for an account for each of the others. 

You are already on Google though are you not?

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I finally got it figured out. I secured space on Blue Host for the new website (new company) and with that, I got unlimited email addresses with the domain. 

I must have the same deal on my current site.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Are these just webmail addresses or through Google? 

If it's through Google that's awesome. 



Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Stryker1-1 said:


> Are these just webmail addresses or through Google?
> 
> If it's through Google that's awesome.
> 
> ...


Through Google.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Who is the hosting provider? 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Stryker1-1 said:


> Who is the hosting provider?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Blue Host


----------



## joshhartung (May 10, 2018)

Seems like you got this figured out, but IIRC you can use BlueHost (or pretty much any other commercial host) to run the mail server but use POP or IMAP to get/send email through the gmail interface which is MUCH better. I had HostGator for years and logging into their email server was hilarious - it was called SquirrelMail, circa 1998.


----------



## wattsittoyou (May 13, 2018)

Do Gmail for Work. Took me about 10 minutes to get everything set up.


----------



## Lee Sadd (May 1, 2018)

I just run mine through a mail client, it pulls in my site email and a couple of Gmail addresses to different inboxes. No HTML interface in sight


----------

